# Yield Qwest?



## ejordan (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone used Yield Qwest to immigrate to NZ?

Are they reputable? 

Moving to New Zealand Immigration Visa Investment Business Services

Thanks,
ejordan


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ejordan said:


> Anyone used Yield Qwest to immigrate to NZ?
> 
> Are they reputable?
> 
> ...


I've not heard of them. Same question i pose to everyone - is your case fairly straightforward? If it is, why use an expensive agent? Do it all online at Skilled Migrant Category SMC


----------

